# What color is this?



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1204608645 What color is this bird?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, that's different! It's dilute. Would extreme dilute on RR look like this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is coffee ice cream color.....real technical aren't I


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

I think she is Brown Spread dilute.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Khaki*



lance_harmon said:


> http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1204608645 What color is this bird?


Hi Lance, First thing we realy need to know what the parents of this bird were and the genetic factors that they are carrying. We also need to see the wing out streched and the tail spread. Being that this bird is on eggbid I have my doughts that we would get that information. I also see two things that would keep me from bidding on this bird,one looking at what we can see of the tail it looks dirty and unkept,the second thing I see is the beak looks odd to me like it might be a cut and paste job. The color is intresting, I think this could be some form of KHAKI, or KHAKI SULPHUR T CHECK, which would be the dilute of brown.I would guess that the person that bought this bird, might be a color breeder that knows more about this than most of us. You must understand that brown is the least dominant of the three major colors in pigeons and there for the hardest to find..................GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking khaki at first, but it's awfully light and yellow-ish. Perhaps that's just discoloring or a bad picture. I wouldn't buy the bird simply from the fact it obviously isn't that healthy, judging by its droppings and icky tail.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Fixed the pic up a bit with a Paint Shop Pro Smart Fix .. it brought the bird out a bit more in contrast to the background .. no other fixin' was done!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Fixed the pic up a bit with a Paint Shop Pro Smart Fix .. it brought the bird out a bit more in contrast to the background .. no other fixin' was done!
> 
> Terry


*Thanks Terry the picture looks much better but..................the bird still looks unhealthy. The there is a shadow behind that gives the beak a funny look.*GEORGE


----------

